# What to add to slow down digestion?



## Freeman (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok, I make a shake typically everyday after my workout.  The thing is, these things go right through me.   I mean, I feel them in my gut all damn day.  All bloated and crappy feeling, almost immediately after drinking them.  What, if anything, can I add to slow down my digestion of these?  I heard something once about heavy cream?  Is that bad for you?  I'm on a low sugar diet also, in case that matters.  Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

Heavy cream is fat, not whipped cream.

You say they go right through you, then you say they sit there all day, that doesn't make sense...


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Heavy cream is fat, not whipped cream.
> 
> You say they go right through you, then you say they sit there all day, that doesn't make sense...



Yeah....What Mudge said


----------



## Freeman (Sep 13, 2002)

Well, it "goes right through me" in the sense that right after I drink them, you'd better clear out the room.  But I feel bloated and gross for a while after that.  It's like the shake goes right through my stomach, down my intestines and to my butthole in like 5 minutes, and then sits there all damn day! hehe sorry to be gross, but hey you needed the clarification.  I take digestive supplements that are supposed to help digest protein and different foods.  my shake consists of:

crushed ice (about 6-7 cubes)
8oz milk (i try to use lactaid fat free)
2 scoops protein
half a banana (sometimes whole if I feel up to it!     )

and then to top it off and make it xtra yummy, 2 big spoonfuls of low-sugar crunchy all natural peanut butter.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 13, 2002)

Are you lactose intolerant?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

My brother even said protein drinks gave him gas, I can tell you he just about refuses to eat vegetables, something I dont understand because I eat just about anything, just about everything he eats is PLAIN, burritos, burgers...

This seems to bother some people gas wise, I don't really know why for sure, poor digestion? Maybe this ties in with what LAM said about milk causing digestion problems in some people.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 13, 2002)

Well, I am lactose intolerant, but that's why I use lactose free milk.  AND i take pills to help me  digest proteins as well as dairy.  who knows haha


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 14, 2002)

Well...I'd say that's your problem then...I'd cut the milk entirely...even the lactaid...switch to cream and water and see if you have any improvement (give it a couple days) and if not, switch protein powders.


----------

